# Epad Android 2.1



## lbertphuah (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm unable to on my Epad, this appeared after a few minutes,
'Process System is not responding' press 'Force Close' of 'wait.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to do on your Epad when this happened?


----------

